# Circle Cutting Jig



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Circle Cutting Jig*

I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
This jig was not my design but came from an article in a magazine. It is fairly simple & I thought it might be worth sharing.
There are 3 wooden components & a handful of metal bits.



A 1/4"X6" disc can be stuck to the item you want to shape or a 1/4 pin can be screwed into a hole in the centre of the item as in the above photo.
A 4 1/2"X 1/2" piece of desired length is then needed to mount the router on. The router is actually mounted on a separate piece of shaped wood at the end.

A 1/4" slot runs along the centre of the longer piece & a 1 1/4" groove is cut on the under side.


I used a metal piece to act as a pivot & also act as a slider along the groove in the longer piece.



The white pieces of tape under the router base was added for this cut to adjust the height because double sided tape was used under the centre piece.
Thats all folks.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Nice jig, it helped produce a nice project. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Great looking jig, Grumpy!!

Did you have any trouble with the tape coming loose?


----------



## wwbeds (Jul 1, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


That is a really nice jig. I made a quick one before but I put new screw holes in it each time a do a new size circle and I also drill a hole in my work piece. Thanks for sharing, I may try to build one sometimes.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


I built one of these a couple years ago but didn't get it quite right. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Grumpy: It looks great. I like the idea of using double faced tape to hold the center board in place and not having to drill into your piece.

I see you splurged and used some of your local high priced Australian woods for the slide bar.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Not bad for an old fart … what does it do ??? LOL


----------



## definn (Oct 9, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Good Thought, made something similar when my Class made 40 round tables for a food service.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Thanks for the comment everyone


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Odie, I thought you knew. It's a halo making jig in case you break yours. LOL


----------



## frankorona (Jun 30, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Thank you very much for the idea, I have to make one for my workshop


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Grumpy said:


> *Circle Cutting Jig*
> 
> I needed a jig to make a lazy susan, my blog is at;
> http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Grumpy/blog/6612
> ...


Glad you like it Frank


----------

